# India vom Wildhaus 4 months



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Indy turned four months old on Feb 4th, and I felt like we were overdue for a few photos;









All I can say is that she is everything I had hoped....and if I had to single out the most amazing characteristic of this dog, it would be how over the top she is in drive and fight, but at the same time, she is so good with the children.









Good puppy;









Evil puppy;









"Ready for my close-up Mr. DeMille"


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

she's getting BIG I bet she's keeping you on your toes! VERY cute


----------



## cassadee7 (Nov 26, 2009)

She is getting so big! I'm glad you got your dream pup


----------



## Samba (Apr 23, 2001)

She is good looking pup. Intense.


----------



## Jason L (Mar 20, 2009)

Cutie!!!


----------



## liv (Sep 1, 2010)

Oh goodness, she's cute!!


----------



## Holmeshx2 (Apr 25, 2010)

She is so gorgeous looks like shes still got some size on her both of those I's were brutes from birth lol


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Lov'em!


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I was wondering if you were going to share her with us! 

What a beautiful puppy! She sounds like she just fits into your household like she was made for you and your family. I love how solid she looks already, and her air of quite wisdom and inner confidence. Gorgeous!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Wow, she's getting so big! Adorable!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Very nice! She is quite good looking.....congrats to you & Chris.
I think she already knows that I'm a fan of her breedings.....


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Castlemaid said:


> .....She sounds like she just fits into your household like she was made for you and your family.....


So very true. I just can't say enough about how solid this dog's nerve is, nothing seems to phase her......

Thanks for the kind words everyone, I am very proud of her.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

India is looking gorgeous! How does Dayna feel about her little sister?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

onyx'girl said:


> India is looking gorgeous! How does Dayna feel about her little sister?


That is good question.....I think the only problem is me. I am not accustom to having two dogs....plus I am very protective of Indy.....so when the "all-****-breaks-loose" activities ramp-up....I get a bit unsettled and crush a bit on Dayna in favor of the puppy. As soon as I get Dayna settled, the puppy jumps her and bites her, and it begins again. There are times I am convinced they will run right through a wall.

In a nutshell, they adore each other, and I am learning what it means to own two GSDs, however, it is a bit overwhelming at times. I look forward to the pup maturing and a more mellow, calmer atmosphere is achieve. Today, the only thing missing is an announcer with a deep voice saying, "Leeeeeeets get reaaaaaaady to rummmmmmmmble!"


----------



## lesslis (Sep 23, 2007)

Wow, 4 months already???? 
Wayne, she is a beauty. Seems like it's been forever since I've seen you around.


----------



## lafalce (Jan 16, 2001)

She's beautiful!!!!! Enjoy, they grow so fast!!!!


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

W.Oliver said:


> That is good question.....I think the only problem is me. I am not accustom to having two dogs....plus I am very protective of Indy.....so when the "all-****-breaks-loose" activities ramp-up....I get a bit unsettled and crush a bit on Dayna in favor of the puppy. As soon as I get Dayna settled, the puppy jumps her and bites her, and it begins again. There are times I am convinced they will run right through a wall.
> 
> In a nutshell, they adore each other, and I am learning what it means to own two GSDs, however, it is a bit overwhelming at times. I look forward to the pup maturing and a more mellow, calmer atmosphere is achieve. Today, the only thing missing is an announcer with a deep voice saying, "Leeeeeeets get reaaaaaaady to rummmmmmmmble!"


Mine are 2 1/2 and 3 1/2 and they still have LOTS of days like that. It gets better but it never goes away.

You have 2 beautiful dogs.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Beautiful profile. Love those black shepherds.


----------



## PupperLove (Apr 10, 2010)

WOW! Black dogs are usually hard for me to judge, but I can easily tell she is gorgeous and well bred, I love her build and her head too!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Adorable!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

so cute...can't believe she is 4 mpnths old already


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

W.Oliver said:


> That is good question.....I think the only problem is me. I am not accustom to having two dogs....plus I am very protective of Indy.....so when the "all-****-breaks-loose" activities ramp-up....I get a bit unsettled and crush a bit on Dayna in favor of the puppy. As soon as I get Dayna settled, the puppy jumps her and bites her, and it begins again. There are times I am convinced they will run right through a wall.
> 
> In a nutshell, they adore each other, and I am learning what it means to own two GSDs, however, it is a bit overwhelming at times. I look forward to the pup maturing and a more mellow, calmer atmosphere is achieve. Today, the only thing missing is an announcer with a deep voice saying, "Leeeeeeets get reaaaaaaady to rummmmmmmmble!"


I can SO relate! :rofl: Until we got Keefer I'd never had two dogs at the same time, and it is definitely different. Our sweet well behaved Dena suddenly had a little brother to chase around the house and things just never calmed down after that, lol! Of course it's even worse with Keef and Halo because neither of them could be called calm. :wild:


----------

